# *********, Sunbridge Kent



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone else has visited this pet store? It's quite out of the way in a garden centre in Kent. 
I was astounded at the state they kept their animals. Foremost the birds. Apparently they're leaders in hand reared and exotic birds, all I can say is a came out a lot more distressed than when I walked in.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have heard of them & yes, aparently they are quite big in hand-reared parrots. I have seen a couple of pics of their 'showroom' where parrots were on Java Trees, but that was in the bird press a couple of years ago.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

theres alot about there on the parrot forums it use to be bad for wild caught parrots before the ban


----------



## snailkeeper (May 11, 2009)

*hi.*

dont bother ! dirty..overpriced...it used to be safari select.was was closed down..that was next door to the new place..i wonder why ????


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

How does this place still exsist? They may not import anymore (though most people seem to think they still do and sell them as UK reared), but the neglect and poor standards are blatantly obvious.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Report them to the local council if you are concerned


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd report them to both the council and RSPCA. But I doubt either will do anything - they rarely do. As long as the council get their money they're not fussed, and the RSPCA are often as useful as a chocolate teapot.

I'd still do it though! Failing that, a nice letter to the newspaper might help!


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

I assume you mean Sundridge.

Am in their every month almost. Never buy anything - just to look. I would never support them though. I have reported them in the past. They now sell puppies and kittens too.

They still specialize in parrots and exotic birds but they seem to be the sort of pet shop where you could get anything if you wanted it and paid the price. They unfortunately seem to do quite well and are always expanding. It always smells when I go in there, particularly near where the puppies are. 

Every single time I have been in the puppies have been in large plastic "crates" not big enough for permanent rabbit housing - I can only hope and assume that before opening and after closing times they get some sort of play time. They're seperated by breed for some absurd reason too, meaning sometimes one puppy is left alone during its most important socialization period.

It did used to be called safari select but the section that sells the usuals (rabbits, guinea pigs etc) and now the kittens (to compete with puppies I assume) are called Barkers Pets and the bit with the parrots, exotics and puppies is called Select Exotics. Puppies: Home - Select Puppies Exotics: Select Exotics - Hand Reared Parrots 

I do suspect they still support WC and I believe Select Exotics/Puppies is just a name change from Safari Select rather than a company change.

My personal advice is don't support them!


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

> Yes, we have our own in-house Export/Import service and we can arrange shipments of your birds direct with the airlines to anywhere in the world - thus eliminating the costs involved in utilising an agent.
> We can arrange importation from any origin and exportation to any destination Worldwide with a fast and friendly service.


Quote from the FAQ section of their website. Looks like they could easily import W.C. parrots without much legal hassle if they wanted too.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Just looked at the puppy site - you can see the plastic tubs that the pups are housed in (I'm assuming). 

And they are selling T-cup Yorkies - Yeah right! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

snailkeeper said:


> dont bother ! dirty..overpriced...it used to be safari select.was was closed down..that was next door to the new place..i wonder why ????


 ahhhh safari select. That name sends shudders down my spine. I always thought that Phil Dobson would manage to keep his finger in the parrot pie. It's too lucrative a market to stay out of.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

> Just looked at the puppy site - you can see the plastic tubs that the pups are housed in (I'm assuming).


Yeah. They're awful.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

No puppies are KC registered.
The yorkies come in plain black or black and tan :gasp: There is no such thing as a plain back yorkie. Nor even a black and tan one. They are born black and tan and mature out to blue and tan.
Needless to say all puppies will have been bred on puppy farms. Still, as long as those with more money than sense, buy puppies from places like this because it is convenient, and similar to buying groceries in a supermarket, and you don't have to answer any awkward questions from a breeder, or do any research, you just go along on a whim, point at a puppy you like the look of, point out the bed, the kennel, the lead and collar you like the look of, then pay with a credit card, load up the car and go home. Just like Tesco for puppies really so much easier than doing some research and then looking for a responsible breeder.
But as long as people like that exist, who want the easiest option, places like select puppies will stay in business.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> No puppies are KC registered.
> The yorkies come in plain black or black and tan :gasp: There is no such thing as a plain back yorkie. Nor even a black and tan one. They are born black and tan and mature out to blue and tan.
> Needless to say all puppies will have been bred on puppy farms. Still, as long as those with more money than sense, buy puppies from places like this because it is convenient, and similar to buying groceries in a supermarket, and you don't have to answer any awkward questions from a breeder, or do any research, you just go along on a whim, point at a puppy you like the look of, point out the bed, the kennel, the lead and collar you like the look of, then pay with a credit card, load up the car and go home. Just like Tesco for puppies really so much easier than doing some research and then looking for a responsible breeder.
> But as long as people like that exist, who want the easiest option, places like select puppies will stay in business.


I couldn't agree more. The whole place is completely business orientated (but then does that suprize you? I guess most other pet shops would be jealous!). They are doing extremely well as a business because they're always expanding and having work done and making things in their eyes "bigger and better" than before.

I think needless to say the large majority of their animals are mass produced. And I know for a fact that they buy from anyone - because I have been there when animals have been handed over and staff have had the authority to buy them for pennies.

I have also witnessed the handing over of blue and gold macaws for cash in hand and i'm sure there is something odd about that. It's quite apparent this breeder did it as a livlihood and NOT an on-the-side hobby.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Getting them from a reputable breeder would cost less too. Just under £600 for a lab?! Yorkies £650 without papers?

And what's the betting they're Dog Lovers papers, and therefore not worth the paper they're printed on...


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

I know it's insane!

Looks like they're going to expand on the puppy selling with an actual kennel block. FFS it is going to really be like tesco for puppies soon as someone said earlier.


----------



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

I can't believe that anyone can bring themselves to buy a puppy from this place. The staff in the puppy unit are ghastly people and the way the poor puppies are treated is disgusting. 

I've been there a few times and on two occasions have seen puppies frantically licking the bottom of a dry water bowl. One chocolate lab puppy I saw looked totally lifeless as it was being picked up by a potential buyer, I didn't stay to see what happened.

I no longer go there to as it's just too distressing for a genuine dog lover.

Like others have said as long as people with more money than sense exist this place will sadly prosper. For unregistered puppies I would say the prices they charge are well above the market rate too!

*THE SALE OF PUPPIES IN SHOPS IS PLAIN WRONG!!!!!!!*

*A puppy should not be bought on impulse.*

:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

walder said:


> I can't believe that anyone can bring themselves to buy a puppy from this place. The staff in the puppy unit are ghastly people and the way the poor puppies are treated is disgusting.
> 
> I've been there a few times and on two occasions have seen puppies frantically licking the bottom of a dry water bowl. One chocolate lab puppy I saw looked totally lifeless as it was being picked up by a potential buyer, I didn't stay to see what happened.
> 
> ...



If I lived closer, I'd go there every day and point out everything that is wrong, very loudly, especially if customers are there. Then I'd sit in the car park with a big banner telling people not to buy puppies without seeing the mother as they were bred on puppy farms. And I'd tell anyone who'd listen that it was cheaper to buy direct from the breeder and they'd get a healthy puppy too.But that's just me as I am very confrontational and a bit of an activist.
It's no good underlining the comment as anyone reading this post understands that. The people who need to be made aware of it as the silly people who buy from dog dealers.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Well I am not really a "confrontational" person but I have (loudly) voiced my opinions in there - for staff and customers to hear. 

Now I try to avoid the place to be honest.


----------



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

Puppy sale protesters

*Just found this:*

"A garden centre which also sells puppies has been targeted by protesters.
A demo outside Select Puppies on Main Road, Sundridge, was held on Saturday.
It aimed to draw attention to the plight of dogs sold from the centre.
Dog-lovers say staff do not vet the homes where animals go to, and worry they may end up in rescue centres when their novelty wears off.
However, the protesters and the RSPCA are happy at the conditions the puppies are kept in. 









Defiant manager of Select Puppies, Chris Kent, said: "The protest did not affect us at all."
For the full story, see this week's edition of the Chronicle"

*Don't know how they can report that the RSPCA and the protesters are happy about the conditions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

"The protest did not affect us at all."

*Sadly I doubt such protests will ever effect them.*


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Why would it - the money they make is much more important!


----------



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

Precisely!

Puppy sale protesters

I'm really starting to get worked up over this now. 

Anyone who feels strongly about this should leave a comment on the site (link) above, it can't do any harm.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

I left a comment...


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> ahhhh safari select. That name sends shudders down my spine. I always thought that Phil Dobson would manage to keep his finger in the parrot pie. It's too lucrative a market to stay out of.


I thought someone called Chris Kent owned it?


----------



## Lynn Hodd (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi all,
Chris Kent does own Select puppies and Select exotics as he is the next family member down the line that hasn't been involved with Safri Select or any others companies that have been in trouble. I am sure other members of Safri Select are still involved in the shop.
I have activley been trying to shut this shop down for some months with the help of others.
Over the time i have been researching it the worse the stories from owners have been getting. Two puppies that we know of were very ill at vets withi 48 hours of leaving and one died about a month ago.
It is purely a money making exercise and the origin some puppies have been linked to Welsh puppy farming areas and dealers.
Like the reptiles and birds they sell all corners are cut to get maxium profit.


----------



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>

There is to be another protest there on 10January 2010.

I can well believe what has been said about puppies bought from this palce dying soon after purchase. We bought a Rabbit from there a few years back and it lived a total of three weeks from the date of purchase and cost us £250 at the vets before being put to sleep.

Were they interested? NO, all animals sold by them are covered by there 48 hour guarantee and that is the end of it.

A disgusting shop, they deserve to be closed down!


----------



## BuzzzKilllington (Aug 2, 2008)

A real shame. Years ago when I first got into reptile keeping this became my preferred shop (this was back when the reptile section was in the upstairs part of the main building), they had a big range of products and the animals all seemed clean and well cared for. But they slowly seem to have gone downhill, although I haven't been there for a long while now.

You would have thought having a specialist exotic vet so close by (particularly for birds) would have encouraged better practice.

I've become so disillusioned with pet shops here, some are OK but pretty much every one has had issues of one sort or another


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

walder said:


> <Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>
> 
> There is to be another protest there on 10January 2010.
> 
> ...


 While people choose to buy their pets from places like this, they will stay in business. Want to close them down? Don't buy rabbits etc from them.


----------



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

We bought this Rabbit from them some years back long before they started selling puppies - I'd have never bought anything in a shop that sells puppies on principle. At that time they seemed like a brilliant pet store to me, everything seemed spotlessly clean. 

After making this mistake (buying the rabbit from them) we then discovered Safari Select (which was 100 yards down the road) - that place was a complete disgrace, the stench made both me and my mum wrech. A "new" company then re-commenced as Select Exotics (on the main garden centre site) which was a little better but soon went down hill, infact he Select Garden and Pets site seems to have gone severely down hill over the last 2 or 3 years.

I believe they are now building a new kennel Block so that they can stock even more puppies!!

In future, unless it is a fish, no pet of mine will be bought from a shop but direct from the breeder instead.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

walder said:


> I believe they are now building a new kennel Block so that they can stock even more puppies!!




:censor:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

walder said:


> We bought this Rabbit from them some years back long before they started selling puppies - *I'd have never bought anything in a shop that sells puppies on principle*. At that time they seemed like a brilliant pet store to me, everything seemed spotlessly clean.


Yeah, you're right. Because rabbits are of much less significance then dogs and cats.

People take too much to heart the puppy and cat selling thing but nobody speaks up or bats an eyelid at other animals. WHY? Why do puppies deserved to be bred and raised properly and kept in roomy enclosures that are spotless, and rabbits don't?


----------



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Yeah, you're right. Because rabbits are of much less significance then dogs and cats.
> 
> People take too much to heart the puppy and cat selling thing but nobody speaks up or bats an eyelid at other animals. WHY? Why do puppies deserved to be bred and raised properly and kept in roomy enclosures that are spotless, and rabbits don't?


That's my point exactly, my attitude to pet shops has changed over the last few years and I personally believe they shouldn't carry livestock of any description, or that they should at least not have animals on display to encourage impulse purchases.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes as I said a few pages back they are indeed building another kennel block and I believe they want to expand quite significantly on the puppy-selling front (they've obviously realized that it is way over 100% profit).

The "main" part of the shop now sells Kittens upstairs, too. I live fairly locally and used to be in there weekly. I did buy a rabbit from them years ago as a kid - I didn't know any better, neither did my parents and like another poster said they looked to be quite decent on the surface. I strongly don't believe the business has changed hands at all - it's very confusing, because there is one "main" building called "Barkers Pets" then down the slope there is the reptiles/parrots/puppies, called "Select Exotics" - the garden centre is also called Select and ALL buildings are within the garden centre!! I believe barkers pets is still owned by Select.

All I can say to people is don't buy from the place. Too much goes on that we don't know about - they *generally* make a good job of making it look well laid out, it's a huge shop in total and it would be easy for a lot of pet lovers to get dazed by it all and go a bit spend-happy! But of course that's the idea. They WILL NOT tell you where any of the animals are from but as if we don't know. All from mass producers in it to pocket and shift loads of animals at one time for a big fat cheque. No questions asked.


----------



## fluff&co (Feb 4, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> ahhhh safari select. That name sends shudders down my spine. I always thought that Phil Dobson would manage to keep his finger in the parrot pie. It's too lucrative a market to stay out of.


Phil dobson now lives in zimbabwi at his safari lodge.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

fluff&co said:


> Phil dobson now lives in zimbabwi at his safari lodge.


 He made his money off the backs of imported birds and then ran when things got too hot over here and his name became mud eh?
Animal Aid: FROM RAINFOREST TO RETAIL - Safari Select

For all anyone knows, he may still have fingers in pies.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

A very interesting read.


----------



## Lynn Hodd (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi all, still fighting to shut this place down. Two puppies have died shortly after leaving, many other sick puppies and poor conditions in shop.
Major concern about where they get any of their animals/birds from. All over it seems. 
Please sign below to show your support-

Petition to Sevenoaks Council to revoke/NOT renew licence for Select Puppies Pet Shop to sell puppies

Many thanks.


----------



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

Has anyone been there recently? Are they still stocking puppies???? I hope not!

They had two break ins both within a month of each other where puppies were stolen. Following this an announcement that they were no longer going to sell puppies was put on their website.

Puppies stolen in pet centre break-in | Sevenoaks Chronicle Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET

Kent News - Concerns grow for stolen eight-week-old puppies


Now there is an announcement on the site saying they are opening a pet superstore 5 minutes from the main site. It doesn't seem to mention puppies but I assume it will focus heavily on the sale of puppies what with it seemingly being such a lucrative part of their trade.

Home - Select Puppies


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Years ago we had a similar shop in our area called Pedigree puppies,it was a horrific place and a lot of the pups didnt fit the breed standard at all(crossed somewhere) A lot of the pups died or were ill after being bought. Eventually they were closed down, I hated that place


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

This makes me sick! it is the reason i will only ever buy from a reputable breeder be it any animal! ive bought from a petshop once and would never do it again.

I was gobsmacked to hear Harrods sell puppies! my friend went recently and said they were selling pugs for £1500!! she said they looked really underweight and lethargic!


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

There have been a couple of dodgy pet stores around blackpool too! One used to freeze animals that didn't sell (i have no idea what they did with them next). Another got closed down for trying to illegally sell monkeys and other animals you don't usually see over here in the UK.

The Blackpool area is not the best place live and many people do not give a stuff about laws... you occasionly see people along the seafront with large Pythons and other reptiles, birds of prey etc.. trying to please the tourists and make a quick buck. It makes me sick!


----------



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm absolutely sickened:

Puppies

this place has reopened a few miles away from it's old location and is selling pups in time for christmas again.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

That is totally disgusting I cannot believe they are still able to trade No puppy should ever be in a pet shop We had a shop down here that sold puppies and it was terible and lasted all of around 6 months due to public opinion and protest Yet it seems this shop gets away with it still


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

walder said:


> I'm absolutely sickened:
> 
> Puppies
> 
> this place has reopened a few miles away from it's old location and is selling pups in time for christmas again.


The council local to that area needs contacting & your views airing. If enough people complain to the council, something may, just may, be done.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

the fact that the place looks awful aside, who the hell is paying those kind of prices?!?!? £1200 for an unregistered chiuaua :gasp: £295 for a jack russel?!? it'd be funny if it wernt so tragic, poor pups :devil:


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

There was a protest outside the shop today and another one coming soon


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I'm glad. Just wish more could be done.


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

PowerPie5000 said:


> There have been a couple of dodgy pet stores around blackpool too! One used to freeze animals that didn't sell (i have no idea what they did with them next). Another got closed down for trying to illegally sell monkeys and other animals you don't usually see over here in the UK.
> 
> The Blackpool area is not the best place live and many people do not give a stuff about laws... you occasionly see people along the seafront with large Pythons and other reptiles, birds of prey etc.. trying to please the tourists and make a quick buck. It makes me sick!


 
Please Could you P.M me the name of the shop that froze animals an please tell me where you got the info.

You wont have seen any large pythons on the promanade for at least the last 10 years as there was a ban in 2000, and for all the bad shops in blackpool there are good ones too.


----------

